# مواصفات غرف الدخان



## حسين البرزنجي (6 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتي في الحصول على مواصفات غرف الدخان لغرض التدريب ضمن اعمال الانقاذ اوالدفاع المدني مع الشكر سلفا


----------

